# navagation question



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

If yours cars equipped with navigation you need to hit the Dest button and the menu for destination entry will appear. If you looking for just a map you can hit the Nav button and it will display the map view on your screen.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i pressed all the button i could find and none brought up any navigation components or maps. i did go to the onstar qwebsite and in maps i was able to get a map and change the map. i then got in the car and pushed onstar and they said it was not there but later i go on maps again and found i did not save it to on-star. but that is a real bother to always have to do that. and when the 6 month trial ends i doubt i will continue with on-star so the nav may not work then.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you sure that you have nav? My wifes car has nav through onstar but not in the dash per say. What she has to do is hit the onstar button and give them the address and they will send directions to the car.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Hold down the mute button on your steering wheel for 5 seconds. If the navigation doesn't turn on you don't have it. If you want to add navigation you're going to have pay about $900 and then get it installed. Here's the link for the Nav add-on http://www.rostra.com/softtouch-gm-toyota-navigation-interface-by-rostra.php 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

corvairbob said:


> i have the ltz and today for the first time i looked for the maps on the touch screen. could not find it. i then went tot he nav in the dic and that did not do anything. so i hit the onstar button. i got a 10 min tutorial on how to use the onstar system of which i forgot most already. what i wanted to do was bring up a map and select an address and program my route like on yahoo maps. i did not find a place to do this. onstar gave me turn by turn but they wanted me to go on the x-way i wanted to go the back roads. could not do it without telling onstar to reconfigure at just about every turn. i finally just gave up. is it possible to get this with the cruze navagation system or not? thanks


What year is your Cruze LTZ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys are aware of the OnStar app right? You can use the app and send the directions to the car before you get to the car and turn it on. 

View attachment 15359



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

stevmary5 said:


> Doesn't make any difference at night.


What doesn't make any difference at night?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If your Cruze LTZ is a 2011 thru 2013 you would have to have the 7 In touchscreen to have factory Nav.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> What doesn't make any difference at night?


Yeah man what are you talking about? And what's with the ?????


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

See this is what it looks like.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

